# type me or i'll tattle on you and make my mom will call your mom



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

hello! i didn't like the format of the other questionnaires so i have decided to wing it

just a heads up i have crippling depression and chronic anxiety so typing me might be a bit of a challenge but i will try my best to cover everything important

i'm a generally friendly person. i almost always mean well even when i don't seem like i do. i like to make jokes and tease my friends. i spend most of my time in seclusion scrolling through reddit and googling subjects i'm interested in. i change my interests frequently but i have a solid 'set' of interests that have stayed with me with over the years. those would be hip hop, psychology, trains, horror movies/scary stories, bad shows like 90210, and doing reckless things. i love to try new things. if ever my life becomes stagnant and/or filled with routine i become depressed and unmotivated (now, for example)

i used to be really active and outgoing in high school. i was perceived as fun, talkative, smart, "hyper", easily distracted, clever, quick-witted/witty, charming (when i wanted to be), sweet (again, when i wanted to be), lazy, irresponsible, flighty, aggressive (never physical), skeptical, confrontational, obnoxious (when i lose control of me), sensitive, argumentative, loud, funny, short-tempered and caring! some people thought i was very cocky/arrogant but i never understood that because i rarely ever boast or brag. i'm not condescending or (that) rude either so i've chalked it up to my demeanor/style of speech/general outward behaviour. i have a strong sense of self... in a way. i am very introspective so i know who i am and what i want and all that good stuff but when i'm really stressed out i say/do things i don't mean or like. i think that's normal though. i used to have a horrible temper but i've gotten a lot better over the years. i like people and i hope to one day change or influence the world in some way

my mind works at a rapid pace, especially when i'm hyped up, so my jokes are very 'spitfire'. i can do self-deprecation and when i do i do it well but when someone tries to use what i say against me i get annoyed. i am both mentally and physically active but i think that might be more of an adhd/add thing than an S/N thing. i love to learn and as i've said earlier i spend most of my free time (which is all my time nowadays) internetting about cool and interesting things. i play devil's advocate all the time and it's gotten me into a lot of trouble in the past. i am smart with a lot of potential but i am really fucking lazy. i am a firm believer of the saying "if you're good at cheating you don't have to be good at anything else" and i will always always always find a shortcut/easy way out

i'm a nervous person. just call me jitters!!! i think my enneagram type is 6, maybe 7. i pulled up one of the premade questionnaires to better understand what it is i'm supposed to tell you guys about me

if i saw/experienced something that clashed with my beliefs i'd speak up. i try to make sure i have sufficient knowledge in whatever it is i'm speaking up about though. so if i take issue with someone/something they have said i'd probably refrain from saying anything until i did a little bit of research on the topic, but it all really depends on how much the thing they said pissed me off. if it was really bad i'd probably go in on them anyway. when people take a dig at me or my character i go back at them twice as hard

the one thing that distinguishes me from other people is uhhh... i don't know really. however if i could change one thing about my personality it would be my temper. i am reactive and it causes me more problems than its worth. if i could postpone my reaction to things for just one day i'd probably have zero problems

periods stress me out because they signify the end of something and i'd rather leave my statements hanging. but i use them anyway because it helps me make sense when i type

i think i'm an unhealthy ENTP. i took the mbti rip off test sometime in high school and i think i scored as an ENTP. i was still pretty depressed back then but i suppressed the shit out of those feelings so i rarely appeared that way. when i first got into mbti i thought i was a definite feeler until i realised that was not at all what i was like when i was (somewhat) stable. when i was at my lowest point i scored as an INFJ. i have feelings and shit and i think it's stupid as hell when thinkers pretend to be void of all emotion and sentimentality. i am picking at my skin right now and it hurts

anyway i'd like to hear your thoughts. cheers!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I agree on ENXP, but I got more ENFP vibe, actually. Not sure though. Say, would you say you're a "storm"? You have many feelings and are ruled by them? My ESFP sister has this kind of problem- when she's happy, she the _happiest._ When she's sad, she's the _saddest_. And when she's angry... Well. How would you rate your temper?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Welp, another type 7. :tongue: ExFP.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I agree on ENXP, but I got more ENFP vibe, actually. Not sure though. Say, would you say you're a "storm"? You have many feelings and are ruled by them? My ESFP sister has this kind of problem- when she's happy, she the _happiest._ When she's sad, she's the _saddest_. And when she's angry... Well. How would you rate your temper?


for a second there i thought you called me sally

yea i think i have bpd so "storm" is pretty accurate. a lot of it is self-contained though. i have crazy mood swings sometimes, especially when i'm unhealthy, but most people only witness them once or twice (these would be people i see on the regular). it doesn't happen often really but when it does it's pretty... well, it's something else. i don't cry or thrash about or anything. i just lose my cool and i get really 'aggressive', but i don't know if that is the right word. i always feel like people think i mean physical aggression when what i actually mean is mental/verbal aggression. i don't just go ballistic on everyone and blurt out a slew of fuck yous fuck this fuck thats (okay i admittedly have done this before but the instances where this has happened are far and few between and i haven't in a really long time)

i just get really... angry. i don't know. i actually feel like my insides are on fire though. it is the most uncomfortable feeling ever. i don't reap any enjoyment from doing this. relief, though? maybe

so i guess you could say my temper is bad. at times, uncontrollable. but it has improved greatly over the years


aha 7 seems like it'd be the most common enneagram type for ExxPs


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## Goldy (Jun 18, 2014)

You're definitely an ENxP in my opinion but you seem to be more Fi than Ti so I'd go for ENFP.
I might be wrong as I don't really know you but I identify as an xNFP and the way you describe your personality remind me of myself, so idk, maybe I'm biased.
Hope it helped a bit


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

dweeb said:


> for a second there i thought you called me sally
> 
> yea i think i have bpd so "storm" is pretty accurate. a lot of it is self-contained though. i have crazy mood swings sometimes, especially when i'm unhealthy, but most people only witness them once or twice (these would be people i see on the regular). it doesn't happen often really but when it does it's pretty... well, it's something else. i don't cry or thrash about or anything. i just lose my cool and i get really 'aggressive', but i don't know if that is the right word. i always feel like people think i mean physical aggression when what i actually mean is mental/verbal aggression. i don't just go ballistic on everyone and blurt out a slew of fuck yous fuck this fuck thats (okay i admittedly have done this before but the instances where this has happened are far and few between and i haven't in a really long time)
> 
> ...


Now I'm certain- ENFP. They mask a storm inside, ENTPs don't do that.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

lmao at the thread title :laughing:

I get a very strong Ne vibe from the OP. I have difficulty deciding between ENFP and ENTP though.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Now I'm certain- ENFP. They mask a storm inside, ENTPs don't do that.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Now I'm certain- ENFP. They mask a storm inside, ENTPs don't do that.


why did the person who posted this get banned? weird

thanks your for input!



Schizoid said:


> lmao at the thread title :laughing:
> 
> I get a very strong Ne vibe from the OP. I have difficulty deciding between ENFP and ENTP though.


ha right? too bad i messed it up

what gave off this Ne vibe?



Goldy said:


> You're definitely an ENxP in my opinion but you seem to be more Fi than Ti so I'd go for ENFP.
> I might be wrong as I don't really know you but I identify as an xNFP and the way you describe your personality remind me of myself, so idk, maybe I'm biased.
> Hope it helped a bit


it did! every little bit helps. thanks


got any more questions, pals?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

dweeb said:


> why did the person who posted this get banned? weird


Who got banned? O_O

From recent threads on this section ENFPs -> 1 and 2

Myself... I guess I gotta rest my case I am ENTP > here.

See which suits you more. For "Ne vibe" basically type 7 description in a lot of it. Many interests, frequent changes, mismatched hobbies in different spheres and so on.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Who got banned? O_O
> 
> ...
> 
> See which suits you more. For "Ne vibe" basically type 7 description in a lot of it. Many interests, frequent changes, mismatched hobbies in different spheres and so on.


oh it said the person who posted that was banned. either i'm blind or the ban was revoked

i don't know if those threads are very reliable though. nobody knows for certain that those two users are ENFPs.

i don't think either suits me, really!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@dweeb I got banned becauseof multiple accounts, though it was weird because I did not know it was wrong and when the admins posted a thread that said it was wrong I immediately told them and I wanted them to "retire" one account, and instead they merged them into one. And yesterday suddenly it said: you're banned. Ban will be over in: never. I got really sad but somehow I'm not banned anymore?

Anyway, ENFP.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

dweeb said:


> oh it said the person who posted that was banned. either i'm blind or the ban was revoked
> 
> i don't know if those threads are very reliable though. nobody knows for certain that those two users are ENFPs.
> 
> i don't think either suits me, really!


They are verily ENFP. I initially thought ESFP (Se-_ish_) for you.


* *




The individual feels at home among people who are actively doing something and interacting with each other directly (visibly), and is able to organize people, move them around as necessary, and guide them in achieving a specific goal. He or she likes obedience and even subservience in others, since it allows him to "make things happen" more effectively.

He is keenly aware of territorial conflicts and confrontational behavior occurring around him. He very quickly becomes confrontational when others try to make him move or get him to do something in an aggressive or confrontational way. He quickly recognizes when people are trying to get each other to do something or are trying to organize him for some purpose. He also spontaneously uses aggression to achieve his own goals.

He wants to make all decisions himself about what he will do, wear, eat, look like, etc., and resents any attempts by others to make these decisions for him. However, he is willing to make use of other peoples' ideas, advice, and creativity, as long as he plays the most visible role.

He enjoys testing his will in challenging situations and views life as a sort of obstacle course, full of adversity and challenges, that must be weathered and conquered.



or

* *




The individual is skilled at generating intellectual interest and curiosity in others and using others' curiosity to get them to do things.

He easily sees parallels between different situations, areas of knowledge or skill, and people, and likes to establish contacts across different fields of knowledge and social groups, which allows him to be part of many things at once. He enjoys considering differing viewpoints and perspectives and seeing if they can be reconciled.

He enjoys the beginning stages of just about anything - new projects, acquiring new skills, experiencing new people and relationships. Preparing for and launching something new is seen as having greater value than the process of experiencing what one already has and finishing what one has begun. The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him. Instead of taking care to finish things and tie up all loose ends, he tends to drop things when he can't handle them any longer or realize that he has neglected them for too long (this might be equally related to suggestive introverted sensing).




and

* *




The individual tends to be chronically unaware of his own bodily processes, including physiological sensations and a sense of balance and alignment with one's true desires. He sometimes has peculiar preferences or tastes, which he himself is unable to understand or fulfill.

The individual almost never emphasizes his attractiveness or sexuality overtly and publicly, but dreams of being pleasing to the senses to at least a small circle of trusted friends and partners who are able to develop and enhance his sexuality and attractiveness in a trusting atmosphere.



or

* *




The individual is attracted to people who are confident in their ability to evaluate where present trends are leading and to choose the opportune moment to initiate action, or to refrain from it. The individual is impulsive but at the same time desiring of not going too far in his impulsiveness and unsure of his own ability in this area, so people who are confident on how far to go and when to stop are admired and their company is desired. The individual also longs for a sense of greater meaning in his life beyond the immediately physical and enjoys the company of people who can show him the light in that area.



Btw ADHD - were you diagnosed or?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not convinced you're an ENTP. I see no tertiary Fe anywhere in your monologue.

I think you're more likely ENFP--and that betters explains your anger and aggression issues you used to have.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> @dweeb I got banned becauseof multiple accounts, though it was weird because I did not know it was wrong and when the admins posted a thread that said it was wrong I immediately told them and I wanted them to "retire" one account, and instead they merged them into one. And yesterday suddenly it said: you're banned. Ban will be over in: never. I got really sad but somehow I'm not banned anymore?
> 
> Anyway, ENFP.


similar thing happened to me. my account was randomly deleted :S

glad to see you back though




Greyhart said:


> They are verily ENFP. I initially thought ESFP (Se-_ish_) for you.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


first set of options: Se then Ne

second set of options: Ne/Si then Se/Ni

am i right? different aspects of both apply to me, but especially:

He easily sees parallels between different situations, areas of knowledge or skill, and people, and likes to establish contacts across different fields of knowledge and social groups, which allows him to be part of many things at once. He enjoys the beginning stages of just about anything - new projects, acquiring new skills, experiencing new people and relationships. Preparing for and launching something new is seen as having greater value than the process of experiencing what one already has and finishing what one has begun. The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him. Instead of taking care to finish things and tie up all loose ends, he tends to drop things when he can't handle them any longer or realize that he has neglected them for too long (this might be equally related to suggestive introverted sensing).

^ for Ne

and

He wants to make all decisions himself about what he will do, wear, eat, look like, etc., and resents any attempts by others to make these decisions for him. He very quickly becomes confrontational when others try to make him move or get him to do something in an aggressive or confrontational way. He quickly recognizes when people are trying to get each other to do something or are trying to organize him for some purpose. He enjoys testing his will in challenging situations and views life as a sort of obstacle course, full of adversity and challenges, that must be weathered and conquered.

^ for Se

Ne/Si applies more to me than Se/Ni does

yea i was diagnosed! once when i was younger (11? maybe 10) but my parents didn't want me on drugs so my doctor at the time just gave me dumbass breathing techniques/meditating exercises to do... and they didn't do shit. then, at the not-so-tender age of 20, i was diagnosed again. this wasn't too long ago. 4-5 months, maybe? i'm not on meds yet though


here, i have gathered some reviews from friends (if i was a book these would be the reviews plastered under the synopsis on the back):


* *




[12/21/2014 9:34:16 PM] ***: u are very introspective, independent, will always speak your mind
[12/21/2014 9:34:22 PM] ***: always wanna know the motives of the person ure talkign to
[12/21/2014 9:34:28 PM] ***: ummm
[12/21/2014 9:34:36 PM] ***: fun, talkative
[12/21/2014 9:34:40 PM] ***: also witty

great and nice and thoughtful and intelligent and beautiful

excellent troll makes me laugh lots

She's smart, witty and always has something interesting to add to the conversation. She rolls with the punches and throws some herself, and she's just a cool person overall

you actually are really nice and smart and funny and pretty and introspective

rita is one of a kind

You don't take shit from people and a lot of people on here don't know how to approach that, myself included at times.

sometimes your emotional involvement in things makes you react as if someone has personally attacked you when they simply disagree with you on some issue or something, or you talk to them like they're stupid or something if their opinion differs from yours because you are so emotionally involved in it or have too strong of feelings wrapped up in the issue (because i have my flaws!!)

i think you're a thinker and that you analyse things a lot and with other people you're witty and you like long deep conversations and you have a thirst for experience




i'm posting these because maybe they can offer some insight into how i'm 'generally' perceived. i don't agree with all of it but it's interesting to see how different people can react to your personality, and even more interesting to see the judgments they make about your character based solely on their own unique perspectives on who you are as a person. pretty fascinating shit

what makes you say Se? i've read that ESFPs are the most thinker-ish feelers. not necessarily because they're more logical or level-headed than the rest but because they use Se, Fi, and Te which can make them seem rude/blunt to outside observers who aren't yet aware of/used to how said individual communicates. this is how i'm feeling (Fi) and i'm going to express how i'm feeling unfiltered, in a clear (Se) and terse (Te) manner

i think my manipulation style is more Se-like than it is Ne-like. Ne is very hard to catch and most people don't realise they've been manipulated until way later. in some cases, they never do. it's very implicit. i can do that and i have many times before but i think i, more often than not, opt for a more Se manipulation style

i don't agree that ENFPs don't use their sexuality to their advantage. i know of more than one ENFP who does and they do it quite well. i think this is a ExFP thing more than it is an ESFP thing. i am not as forthright with my sexuality as most. though i definitely can be, it is rare-ish



emberfly said:


> I'm not convinced you're an ENTP. I see no tertiary Fe anywhere in your monologue.
> 
> I think you're more likely ENFP--and that betters explains your anger and aggression issues you used to have.


so i suppose you see Fi-Te, then?


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

can a mod remove the "will" from my title? i think it is scaring people off

i've had to call a lot of mothers so far


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

You are def Fi  For what I've posted *the second set* it Si and Ni in that order. As in "The individual tends to be chronically unaware" Si and then "The individual is attracted to people who are confident in their ability to evaluate" Ni.

Se is just more prone to action _now_. So SP types are way more action-y than NPs. For sexuality, no idea to be honest. Depends on the person and you know *cough* their looks.

Why did I get Se? Not sure myself now but hey, why not to check. Fi definitively. Overall ENFP. Slap it in your type already. :tongue:


----------



## teikoku (Feb 21, 2015)

To comment on your BPD self-diagnosis, I'd say you probably don't have it. I don't like to use my own experiences to judge yours, but boderlines aren't generally aware that they have BPD. They also usually have trouble keeping themselves self-contained. At my worst, I've attempted to go stabby stabby at both myself and my boyfriend (much rarer). It's a personality disorder so most people exhibit a few symptoms, but unless it ruins your life, you probably don't have it. 

I can see ENFP and ESFP. They're both known for being highly energetic, physically and mentally. ENFPs are less... doers though, and are more energetic in a... metaphysical way? ESFPs can be mentally excited too though, but a lot of their ideas are more physical and earthy. Things that are physically impossible in a possible way? Do you know those movie/television characters who come up with what if scenarios that are still grounded in reality-- something like "what if humans had ten toes on each foot!"? I'd say those are the ESFPs.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> You are def Fi  For what I've posted *the second set* it Si and Ni in that order. As in "The individual tends to be chronically unaware" Si and then "The individual is attracted to people who are confident in their ability to evaluate" Ni.
> 
> Se is just more prone to action _now_. So SP types are way more action-y than NPs. For sexuality, no idea to be honest. Depends on the person and you know *cough* their looks.
> 
> Why did I get Se? Not sure myself now but hey, why not to check. Fi definitively. Overall ENFP. Slap it in your type already. :tongue:


i am not as action-y as i'd like to be. hence why i sit around doing "nothing" a majority of the time

what struck out as Fi to you?

hah i want a little more input before i take on the ENFP type. you have been a great help so far though



teikoku said:


> To comment on your BPD self-diagnosis, I'd say you probably don't have it. I don't like to use my own experiences to judge yours, but boderlines aren't generally aware that they have BPD. They also usually have trouble keeping themselves self-contained. At my worst, I've attempted to go stabby stabby at both myself and my boyfriend (much rarer). It's a personality disorder so most people exhibit a few symptoms, but unless it ruins your life, you probably don't have it.
> 
> I can see ENFP and ESFP. They're both known for being highly energetic, physically and mentally. ENFPs are less... doers though, and are more energetic in a... metaphysical way? ESFPs can be mentally excited too though, but a lot of their ideas are more physical and earthy. Things that are physically impossible in a possible way? Do you know those movie/television characters who come up with what if scenarios that are still grounded in reality-- something like "what if humans had ten toes on each foot!"? I'd say those are the ESFPs.


well, it is just a self-diagnosis. i've read recounts of others' experience with those professionally (and unprofessionally) diagnosed with BPD and they are much, much worse off than me.. in a way. the thing is, they seemed a lot more outwardly aggressive than i am. i still think it causes me great distress, though. can't say for sure if i have it or not

well i have gone stabby stabby at myself but no one else. i can be verbally aggressive with others, but physically aggressive? nope. i'm all talk in that regard. i may say "hah wow i'd love to slap the shit outta her" but i doubt i'd actually do it. not so much fear as it is me not wanting to inflict physical pain onto other people. i think this is something my dreams have been hinting at ever since i was a little kid.. whenever i'm in a position where i am required to defend myself in my dreams/nightmares my arms become weak and when i swing, i swing in slow motion. i cannot for the life of me hit or hurt someone. to this day, i still occasionally have these dreams. my first instinct when i wake up is to ball my hand up into a fist. i always try really hard but since it's early and my body isn't fully awake i can never do it. it frustrates me to no end. do you ever have dreams like this?

i see. sometimes i have very little energy, though. which would you say you're leaning towards?


----------

